# Primos Turbo Dogg



## TheRo0sTer

So I purchased this thing about this time last year. Typical me I put the receipt in a "place I can find it." Anyhow this thing has good sound and sound projection. There are a few issues with my unit and many others have had the same issue.

1. Reception SUCKS bad! 20-25 yards max to kind of get a signal.

2. Customer Service won't fix it or replace it without my receipt.

3. Sound file titles show up as NO NAME when you upload them

4. The 5 billion steps you have to take to get a file name isn't worth getting a file name

5. Customer service says turn your call on in the car so the receiver and transmitter match up without interference

6. I did this against my better judgement, with the transmitter in my pocket, bent over and started the call before I got back to cover

7. Customer Service says "Place your call 6" off the ground to improve reception

8. BS, I had it 1 foot off the ground in a BUSH at 25 yards and no joy

9. When I have a signal the thing is great

10. It's awesome that you can download FREE sound files and upload them to the unit

11. Did I mention the reception issue???

12. I wish I was better at keeping receipts... come on Primos, I have a freaking lemon unit like others and you can't help a customer out???

Anyone else having any of the same issues above? Has anyone opened the unit up to find what is the "antenna" to tap in with an external? If Primos won't fix it and they won't tell me where to find what is being used as the antenna on the board. I have a paper weight that works when it wants to. I can't control when to stop or start my call once I get it going. I guess I should have spent the extra $$$ to buy a Fox Pro.


----------



## youngdon

Sorry to hear of your problem !

Hand calls ! I can walk 200yds and still have reception and I'll keep the receipt for you !


----------



## TheRo0sTer

youngdon said:


> Sorry to hear of your problem !
> 
> Hand calls ! I can walk 200yds and still have reception and I'll keep the receipt for you !


LMAO... I haven't forgotten, I just keep hoping my Turbo Turd will work correctly. I will talk to the wife about those handhelds today. Not whinnig, but this move during Christmas has taxed my bank account.


----------



## Savage250

I had a few issues with my first one, the screen on my remote would freeze up every now and then and from time to time my pause button wouldn't work. I was lucky and had my receipt and exchanged it for another one that has performed fine. If I was you I would go buy another one at a local shop and throw your old one in the box and get your money back


----------



## youngdon

TheRo0sTer said:


> LMAO... I haven't forgotten, I just keep hoping my Turbo Turd will work correctly. I will talk to the wife about those handhelds today. Not whinnig, but this move during Christmas has taxed my bank account. :wink:


We're good ! No hurries. I totally understand...I'm always turning something.


----------



## Rick Howard

lol turbo turd.... is that related to the ghost variety?


----------



## 220swift

I've heard and read about the remote distance issues with both the Turbo and Alpha Doggs. I have an Alpha Dogg and have no issues out to 100 yards, rarely use it past 50 yards. That will get them into shot gun range. I did have the no name issue with mp3s I uploaded. I solved that by downloading a free MP3 editor. Google MP3 editor and you'll have several to choose from. I was able to clean up 200 MP3s in about an hour and now all titles show up correctly. Are you using the customer service web site

https://primos.zendesk.com/home​​
I've had no issues with them there. I'll be the first to admit Primos could do a much better job on their customer service. If you registered you Turbo Dogg when you got it, you can get your warranty status on the above site. Also post a request for service there.


----------



## prairiewolf

I had one of the little johnny stewart calls PT-1( the liitle green ones) an opened it up and found a black wire that was the antenna, drilled a hole through the case and stuck the wire out of it. It became a unit with a 100yd remote range just by bringing the wire outside.


----------



## TheRo0sTer

P​


prairiewolf said:


> I had one of the little johnny stewart calls PT-1( the liitle green ones) an opened it up and found a black wire that was the antenna, drilled a hole through the case and stuck the wire out of it. It became a unit with a 100yd remote range just by bringing the wire outside.


That is my plan. If I find anything in there that remotely looks like an antenna wire, I'm making an external mounted antenna set-up quickly. Hell I'd put a folding one on the handheld portion as well. Like mentioned above... 50yrds is GTG. LOL

As far as buying a new one and returning the old one in the box. I thought about it, but don't the distributors take it in the pants?


----------



## TheRo0sTer

220swift said:


> I've had no issues with them there. I'll be the first to admit Primos could do a much better job on their customer service. If you registered you Turbo Dogg when you got it, you can get your warranty status on the above site. Also post a request for service there.​


One of their help desk guys put one in for me. Of course the same reply a year later... Send it back with your receipt.


----------



## prairiewolf

You could always do as the "Discount Tire" old lady does !!! LOL

Just in case you havent seen it, the commercial says if not satisfied with their tires you can always bring them back and it show an old lady throwing a tire threw their storfront window !


----------



## TheRo0sTer

Some days I wish I could. Last set I had it about 25 yards out and couldn't do crap with it. Started the set and let it play. I like to be able to pause or change the volume.


----------



## One Shot One Kill

I got a turbo dogg for x mas and have had no issues at all with it.Been out many times and usually place it 50 - 100 yards from me and it always receives. I try to put mine in a tree or bush a few feet off the ground in direct line of site to me.Have not downloaded and sounds so i cant comment on that part or customer service because i have not had to call them.


----------



## TheRo0sTer

OSOK - thanks for rubbing it in. LOL


----------



## BryceHartzog

I was given one by a friend who didn’t get much use out of it, and I’ve had it for nearly 2 years. Up until recently, I could get 100 yards out of it easily. Set up a few nights ago and was only 50 yards off, but it wouldn’t connect. Walked slowly to 20 yds where it finally connected.


----------



## youngdon

Replace the batteries with fresh ones.


----------

